# Making scents last



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I have been making cold process soap for years. I love how the soap turns out, nice lather and long lasting. My recipe uses lard, coconut oil, olive oil, caster oil, and essential oils. My problem is that the scents do not last long. The soap is still good, buy almost no scent.
My sister works for a soap shop that makes all goat milk soaps. Her scents stay wonderful for a long time, packaged in small lightweight cardboard boxes. 
Does anyone have any tips to make my soap keep smelling good?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It depends on the scent. I found that when a soap seems to have lost the perfume, as soon as I lather up it is released. Maybe use more in your batch, or make less so you use the bars up more quickly. Also, if the goat&#8217;s milk soap is wrapped in plastic or cellophane, that will effect the life of the scent.

I&#8217;m not sure which e.o. have long lasting scents. Lavender seems to, as does ti tree.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried using clays to anchor the EO? When I make a soap with an EO rather than a fragrance, I always add a tablespoon (5# loaf) of kaolin clay to help hold the scent. It works pretty well, I have a lavender, a lav/tea tree and a eucalyptus/tea tree that I made ~6 months ago and the scent is still really strong.


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

I find if I add it in at the last end of the trace it lasts stronger.


----------

